# Urgent help needed (rodent breeders)



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah (Srhdufe) has just been on the phone (no internet yet), the three baby mice are now down to two, mum has just killed a baby, she took the baby out of the cage and while she was doing so the adult mice all set on the two remaining babies, shes whipped them out but she doesnt know what to do now. Shes got no milk substitute and they are only 5 days old. Any help will be appreciated please, shes no idea how to save them if its even possible.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

did she touch any of them before they they died ?
as they will be rejcted if they have a human or diffrent smell on them 

i used to breed a lot of mice when i kept my snakes a couple of times this happend but i just left them in as i didnt no what to give them 

they only killed and ate one lot the other were left alone and the lived 

sorry cant be any more help

but it is always best to leave them be if there is no sign of a problem


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

kitten milk replacer will apparently work


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

I didn't just want to read and leave but I don't really know much about breeding. Have you asked on fancymicebreeders.com? They tend to know a lot!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Right, been speaking to a hamster breeder on msn and shes helping a lot so Im not freaking too much but apparently it isnt too hopeful . Strong thoughts for these little guys till they can help themselves please.


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

I really hope they will be ok! Send my thoughts to them


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I really hope they're okay


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hun i have lactol puppy/kitten formula...but i won't be able to get up till tomorrow pm!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You know how it is said that in the wild if there is something wrong with the babies the mother will leave it or kill it.. Is there evidence of this?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The babies look well and healthy, they are growing nicely so no evidence of illness, they arent eating  Sarah has bought them some goats milk and an eye dropper and they arent interested, shes managed to get them to wee but not poo. Apparently they need 4 hourly feeds so shes set her alarm but shes not sure how to keep them warm enough in between feeds.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Is she massaging their bits to get them to poo, this worked when we had the infant squirrel, a heat pad would be best to keep them warm


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The babies look well and healthy, they are growing nicely so no evidence of illness, they arent eating  Sarah has bought them some goats milk and an eye dropper and they arent interested, shes managed to get them to wee but not poo. Apparently they need 4 hourly feeds so shes set her alarm but shes not sure how to keep them warm enough in between feeds.


Am texting her too...but maybe warm towels...maybe over a hot water bottle?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Is she massaging their bits to get them to poo, this worked when we had the infant squirrel, a heat pad would be best to keep them warm


She hasnt got a spare heatpad, I'll text her and tell her to massage their bits though,any tips on getting them to feed?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Will text her bits too... but found this!

Rat & Mouse Gazette: Caring for Orphaned Baby Rats

It's for rats...but should be very similar!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

From the RMCA site, I'm sorry I can't find anything specifially about feeding them except to be very careful about ensuring formula doesn't enter the lungs


> 5.9 Can I hand-rear orphaned baby mice?
> ----------------------------------------
> It depends how old the babies are. If they are fully furred and their eyes
> are open, or just about to open, then you have a fair chance of success. They
> ...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> From the RMCA site, I'm sorry I can't find anything specifially about feeding them except to be very careful about ensuring formula doesn't enter the lungs


Thanks hun, I think they are fully furred but their eyes arent opening yet so it doesnt look very hopeful but you never know, shes going to give them the best chance they can have. I think shes going to have an early night and wake up about 1 to try to feed them, so I'll let you know tomorrow what has happened.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks hun, I think they are fully furred but their eyes arent opening yet so it doesnt look very hopeful but you never know, shes going to give them the best chance they can have. I think shes going to have an early night and wake up about 1 to try to feed them, so I'll let you know tomorrow what has happened.


Fingers crossed for the little ones xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

fingers crossed for the little ones


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed they pull through  Sending positive vibes for the little ones xxx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I hand reared a litter of 6 wild mice which had been orphaned. All survived and released.

Right...

I'd feed warm kitten milk, or Cimicat, every 2-4 hours (though mine lasted 6 hours some days). Feed with a small syringe or dropper. BE CAREFUL OF LUNGS. Hold the mice quite firmly, i found holding them in your fist with their heads poking out the top worked well. Feed a tiny bit at a time and they will soon get the idea. May even start licking it from the syringe themselves like a water bottle, and holding their paws on it! To be certain not to drown them, I made sure that their bottom jaw was sort of inside the syringe tip, so any excess went down the chin, not up their nose. make sure you dry them off thoroughly though.

They need to be kept warm or else they won't feed. I had mine in loads of bedding, and on a heat mat, however a hot water bottle under a couple of folded towels (not TOO hot) will befine. Make sure they are somewhere draught free, an airing cupboard is ideal.

Start putting in crumbs of bread now, you will be shocked at how early they fend for themselves.

Toilet them BEFORE as well as after feeding. Get a bowl of warm watter and cotton, and dampen their bottom, You may have to massage the area for a poop. Dry off with dry cotton. Toileting will stimulating feeding, and the feeding may stimulate the toileting again so do before and after a feed.

Keep them warm! Good luck hun

ETA: Pics 

1st day. I cried when I got them home (someone bought them to me as they heard I'd reared a baby bird) as I had no idea what to do, but followed my gut instinct! They had fleas and at the time didn't think this was right so spent hours picking them off. i later realised they needed them to be able to build up an immunity to them as they will always have them.


















opening eyes









eyes open for 24 hours and really thriving. drinking cat milk, water and eating seeds/mouse food/biscuits/fruit/berries etc from a dish!









really thriving, in a cage left to their own devices now. No handling, outside to acclimatise ready for release









Release day! 25 days old (ish)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They made it through the night and have taken some milk this morning, Im setting off to see them in a minute so I'll pass on your messages.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've just come back to come online..

Gill brought over a few cages for me

I have 2 adult males that have been in with the girls

2 of the girls look to be definately pregnant :eek6:

We popped the babies back in with the adults as they wouldnt suckle at all and were getting too cold. All seems well so far

Both babies look to be boys 

Niki is taking a boy from me tomorrow 
I will keep the other in a meshed cage

Thanks for coming Gill x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I've just come back to come online..
> 
> Gill brought over a few cages for me
> 
> ...


Was it the boys attacking the babies then?

Good luck with them.. xxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Was it the boys attacking the babies then?
> 
> Good luck with them.. xxx


No it was one of the girls

I'd already taken out one of the boys the other day. I only just noticed the other last night

Thanks miss mod lady


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> No it was one of the girls
> 
> I'd already taken out one of the boys the other day. I only just noticed the other last night
> 
> Thanks miss mod lady


Haha nope.. its just Miss MoM to you.. :lol: xxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha nope.. its just Miss MoM to you.. :lol: xxx


:lol: :lol: Ok mrs mod lady  :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok who wants to give these adorable little boys a loving home (fingers crossed that is), they are incredibly friendly and chilled out. The little white boy was camera shy so I had to wait till he went to sleep to get a shot, but the other one is a total poser. I wont tell you where I put them to warm them up .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok who wants to give these adorable little boys a loving home (fingers crossed that is), they are incredibly friendly and chilled out. The little white boy was camera shy so I had to wait till he went to sleep to get a shot, but the other one is a total poser. I wont tell you where I put them to warm them up .


Adorable:001_wub:
I'll hazard a guess that the place where you warmed them up is the same place I've warmed up several small furry mammals before


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Awww they are scrummy :001_wub::001_wub:

I can guess lol, same place most of us use as a temp heat pad


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Adorable:001_wub:
> I'll hazard a guess that the place where you warmed them up is the same place I've warmed up several small furry mammals before


Many a male would have liked to be warmed up there :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Because they are near enough fully furred they can regulate there own body temp now.

Ive got puppy milk here a full tub of stuff all you have to do is ask 

Even if its late night i still text back haha Nikki is a great example for it haha =D

Ive also got thermostat and a heat mat here too.....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok who wants to give these adorable little boys a loving home (fingers crossed that is), they are incredibly friendly and chilled out. The little white boy was camera shy so I had to wait till he went to sleep to get a shot, but the other one is a total poser. I wont tell you where I put them to warm them up .


Adorable:001_wub:
I'll hazard a guess that the place where you warmed them up is the same place I've warmed up several small furry mammals before


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Because they are near enough fully furred they can regulate there own body temp now.
> 
> Ive got puppy milk here a full tub of stuff all you have to do is ask
> 
> ...


They are back in with the adult females now, they wouldnt eat anything when we both tried to feed them, they are very lively though and seem healthy enough so I dont think the night away from mum has done them any harm, and shes nursing them again now. Three of the females look pregnant so I think there might be more babies on the way. None of mine look pregnant so fingers crossed I caught Pip before he could do the dirty deed. I dont think either of us have your mobile number btw so I couldnt text you last night when we were freaking.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

How totally completly adorable are they!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> How totally completly adorable are they!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub:


You can snuggle them in real life tomorrow


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They are back in with the adult females now, they wouldnt eat anything when we both tried to feed them, they are very lively though and seem healthy enough so I dont think the night away from mum has done them any harm, and shes nursing them again now. Three of the females look pregnant so I think there might be more babies on the way. None of mine look pregnant so fingers crossed I caught Pip before he could do the dirty deed. I dont think either of us have your mobile number btw so I couldnt text you last night when we were freaking.


Sarah does ive got hers unless shes changed her number/phone as when ive txt her before never replied haha!

Just keep an eye on them over next couple of days see if they starting getting rounder tummies might be hard to see a milk band soon.

Also using a eye dropper might not work, Be better with a fine paint brush =D


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Sarah does ive got hers unless shes changed her number/phone as when ive txt her before never replied haha!
> 
> Just keep an eye on them over next couple of days see if they starting getting rounder tummies might be hard to see a milk band soon.
> 
> Also using a eye dropper might not work, Be better with a fine paint brush =D


she changed her number recently (last week). Will text her and ask her to check for milk bands. She asked me to try to get hold of you last night so I dont think shes still got your number .


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll have the one with a splodge near his nose thanks.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You can snuggle them in real life tomorrow


Not sure I am going to the house...is such a trek back! Think I will be collecting from station. What's my boy look like?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Not sure I am going to the house...is such a trek back! Think I will be collecting from station. What's my boy look like?


Im not sure which one youre having hun, I forgot to ask, both boys are lovely though, there is a dark brown one and a white one with black splodges :001_wub:.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im not sure which one youre having hun, I forgot to ask, both boys are lovely though, there is a dark brown one and a white one with black splodges :001_wub:.


Shhh taking both!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Shhh taking both!!!!


 Have you told her or are you just hoping she wont notice :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you told her or are you just hoping she wont notice :lol:


My plan is to give her my fone full with pics of baby bunnies...and then sneak them both hehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad they are ok!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad they are ok and snuggled up  xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im not sure which one youre having hun, I forgot to ask, both boys are lovely though, there is a dark brown one and a white one with black splodges :001_wub:.


No the boygirl is the pure white one hun



niki87 said:


> My plan is to give her my fone full with pics of baby bunnies...and then sneak them both hehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Naughty lady.. Glad i didnt take you home with me now :lol: :lol:

Thanks for taking boygirl Jessa x

Yorkshire rose... I dont have your number anymore. My old phone deleted all my numbers when i updated the software :eek6:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> No the boygirl is the pure white one hun
> 
> Naughty lady.. Glad i didnt take you home with me now :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Ive got it now hun, will text it to you.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> No the boygirl is the pure white one hun
> 
> Naughty lady.. Glad i didnt take you home with me now :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Yup I now have tiny balled Jessa  :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive got it now hun, will text it to you.


Havent got it yet 



niki87 said:


> Yup I now have tiny balled Jessa  :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: Are you going to change his name?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Got to call him Jezza from now on .


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Glad they are doing okay  xxx


----------

